# scared to ask



## 555pebbles

started sniffing on wed only did half the dose then next day did both doses as in one up both nostrils am and pm.
I presume everything will be okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I had done am and pm but only up one nostril


----------



## Ruth

Not a problem!! Keep doing right amount now and you'll be fine!!!

Ruth


----------

